# Solved: Annoying music and ads playing in background



## webby048 (Mar 12, 2010)

I am getting annoying music and ads playing in the background. I have not visited any "rude" sites so am at a loss to know where it comes from - spybot, adaware and AVG tell me my my systems clear ? I am reasonably new to this so a simple step by step would help; thanks. Regards, webby048.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go here and click the green icon to download and save *HijackThis 2.0.2*.

Close all open windows first, then install it in its default location: C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis.

Run a scan with it - which will take 30 seconds or less.

Save the resulting log in Notepad.

Return here, then copy-and-paste the entire log here.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## webby048 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi flavalee - copy of scan below

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:19:47 PM, on 13/03/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgchsvx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgrsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\lg_fwupdate\fwupdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Vtune\TBPanel.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\Program Files\GIGABYTE\EnergySaver\GSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgnsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqtgsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.optuszoo.com.au/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.nixat.com/
R3 - URLSearchHook: DeviceVM Url Search Hook - {0063BF63-BFFF-4B8F-9D26-4267DF7F17DD} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dvmurl.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: D - {45B3E8D9-730C-3F97-95FF-040EB1AD1AB7} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\qz97056.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GEST] =
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [JMB36X IDE Setup] C:\WINDOWS\RaidTool\xInsIDE.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [36X Raid Configurer] C:\WINDOWS\system32\xRaidSetup.exe boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LGODDFU] "C:\Program Files\lg_fwupdate\fwupdate.exe" blrun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonSolutionMenu] C:\Program Files\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcWzrd] ALCWZRD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MsmqIntCert] regsvr32 /s mqrt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG9_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TBPanel] C:\Program Files\Vtune\TBPanel.exe /A
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.google.com.au
O16 - DPF: {22492231-AEF0-49FC-9180-CE8969AB1273} (F-Secure Online Scanner Launcher) - http://download.sp.f-secure.com/ols/f-secure-rtm/resources/fslauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1260066831968
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1247302717875
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgpp.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Free E-mail Scanner (avg9emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free WatchDog (avg9wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: GEST Service for program management. (GEST Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\GIGABYTE\EnergySaver\GSvr.exe
O23 - Service: Inkjet Printer/Scanner Extended Survey Program (IJPLMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
--
End of file - 8354 bytes

Hope that helps.
Regards, webby048


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you're using the free version and not the paid version of *Lavasoft Ad-Aware* and *Spybot - Search & Destroy*, uninstall them and replace them with the free version of

*Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.44*

*SUPERAntiSpyware 4.34.0.1000*

They do a better job and are more user-friendly and are lighter on system resources.

If you do uninstall them, restart your computer afterwards, then go into the *C:\Program Files* folder and delete their leftover folders - if they're still there.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Can you advise which peripherals(printer, scanner, iPod, camera, webcam, external hard drive, etc.) you have connected to and use with that computer?

---------------------------------------------------------------

Go into these 2 temp folders:

C:\WINDOWS\*Temp*

C:\Documents And Settings\(Username)\Local Settings\*Temp*

then delete everything from inside those temp folders. It's all junk and is a good place for "nasties" to hide.

If a few files resist deletion, leave them alone and delete everything else.

Restart your computer afterwards.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## webby048 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi flavallee, 
Thanks for that, will do as you suggested with the anti-spy/mal ware - the only periferal that I have attached is a Cannon ip4600 printer - did you spot any problems or unecessary files lurking in the log file?Regards, webby048


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

webby048 said:


> Hi flavallee,
> Thanks for that, will do as you suggested with the anti-spy/mal ware - the only periferal that I have attached is a Cannon ip4600 printer - did you spot any problems or unecessary files lurking in the log file?Regards, webby048


After you complete all my instructions in post #4 and have restarted, run a new scan with HijackThis and then post that new log here.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Also, do the following so I can see what's installed in that computer:

Start *HijackThis*, but don't run a scan.

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button.

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button.

Click on the "Save List" button.

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere. It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire file here.

----------------------------------------------------------------

I'm going off-line for the night, so I'll get back to your thread in the morning.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## webby048 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi flavallee,
Thank you for your continuing kind help and patience. I only use my home computer (when I can) over the weekend and this problem has been frustrating. I looked at all the other forums but you are the first to at least have a look at the problem. I downloaded Malawarebytes Anti-Malaware & SuperAntiSpyware as you suggested and they already identified and removed nuisance value cookies - something Adaware and Spybot didn't. I'm signing off too for a few days so there is no mad hurry on this one. The Hyjackthis log and Uninstall lists are attached below.

logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:48:41 PM, on 14/03/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgchsvx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgrsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\lg_fwupdate\fwupdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Vtune\TBPanel.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\Program Files\GIGABYTE\EnergySaver\GSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgnsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqtgsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.optuszoo.com.au/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.nixat.com/
R3 - URLSearchHook: DeviceVM Url Search Hook - {0063BF63-BFFF-4B8F-9D26-4267DF7F17DD} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dvmurl.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GEST] =
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [JMB36X IDE Setup] C:\WINDOWS\RaidTool\xInsIDE.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [36X Raid Configurer] C:\WINDOWS\system32\xRaidSetup.exe boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LGODDFU] "C:\Program Files\lg_fwupdate\fwupdate.exe" blrun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonSolutionMenu] C:\Program Files\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcWzrd] ALCWZRD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MsmqIntCert] regsvr32 /s mqrt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG9_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TBPanel] C:\Program Files\Vtune\TBPanel.exe /A
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.google.com.au
O16 - DPF: {22492231-AEF0-49FC-9180-CE8969AB1273} (F-Secure Online Scanner Launcher) - http://download.sp.f-secure.com/ols/f-secure-rtm/resources/fslauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1260066831968
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1247302717875
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgpp.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Free E-mail Scanner (avg9emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free WatchDog (avg9wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: GEST Service for program management. (GEST Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\GIGABYTE\EnergySaver\GSvr.exe
O23 - Service: Inkjet Printer/Scanner Extended Survey Program (IJPLMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
--
End of file - 7681 bytes

Uninstall list

Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Reader 9.2
Adobe Shockwave Player 11.5
AVG Free 9.0
Browser Configuration Utility
Canon iP4600 series Printer Driver
Canon Utilities Easy-PhotoPrint EX
Canon Utilities My Printer
Canon Utilities Solution Menu
CCleaner
CD-LabelPrint
CyberLink DVD Suite
Energy Saver Advance B8.1015.1
Gigabyte Raid Configurer
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB970653-v3)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB976098-v2)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB979306)
Inkjet Printer/Scanner Extended Survey Program
Java(TM) 6 Update 17
LG ODD Auto Firmware Update
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
Multimedia Card Reader
Nero 7 Essentials
neroxml
NVIDIA Drivers
NVIDIA PhysX
OGA Notifier 1.7.0105.35.0
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB969559)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB969679)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 (KB969682)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 (KB957789)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB969613)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB969604)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB974455)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB976325)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB978207)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953155)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961371-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB968537)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970430)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970483)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971468)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971557)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971633)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973354)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973904)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974318)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974392)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975560)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975713)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977165)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977914)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978037)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978251)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978706)
Spelling Dictionaries Support For Adobe Reader 9
SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition
Ultimate ZIP Cracker Trial version
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB976662)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB976749)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955759)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB971737)
Update for Windows XP (KB973687)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
Visual C++ 2008 x86 Runtime - (v9.0.30729)
Visual C++ 2008 x86 Runtime - v9.0.30729.01
Vtune 7.3
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
XP Codec Pack


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

webby048 said:


> Hi flavallee,
> Thank you for your continuing kind help and patience. I only use my home computer (when I can) over the weekend and this problem has been frustrating. I looked at all the other forums but you are the first to at least have a look at the problem. I downloaded Malawarebytes Anti-Malaware & SuperAntiSpyware as you suggested and they already identified and removed nuisance value cookies - something Adaware and Spybot didn't. I'm signing off too for a few days so there is no mad hurry on this one.


After you installed MBAM and SAS, did you update their definition files before running a scan?

After you completed a scan with MBAM and SAS, did you select and remove *everything* they found?

When you get back to this computer, post their scan logs here.

The scan log for MBAM is in Logs(tab).

The scan log for SAS is in Preferences - Statistics/Logs.

Is the annoying music and ads still a problem?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## webby048 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry flavallee forgot ! - so far, since I did ran the two scans the annoying music has ceased.

When it was playing it was a mixture of rap music interspaced with a high voiced girl advertising real estate.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

webby048 said:


> Sorry flavallee forgot ! - so far, since I did ran the two scans the annoying music has ceased.
> 
> When it was playing it was a mixture of rap music interspaced with a high voiced girl advertising real estate.


I'm glad to hear that the MBAM and SAS scan-and-removal process got rid of your annoying background music. :up:

Run a quick scan with them once or twice a month(after you first update their definition files) and then remove everything they find. Doing this will keep spyware and malware in check.

--------------------------------------------------

*Java(TM) 6 Update 17* is slightly outdated. You can download the current version from here. When you install it, it'll overwrite and replace the older version. Decline to install whatever extra crap is offered.

*Adobe Reader 9.2* is slightly outdated. Start it to load its main screen, then click Help - Check For Updates - Show Details. Select the 9.3.1 update to install. None of the other extra crap is needed.

After you do the above and have restarted your computer, post a new HijackThis log here. Your computer has a bloated startup load which needs to be trimmed down.

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## webby048 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank you flavallee, as I mentioned earlier you were the only person to give me a hand - probably too trivial for some....
Not to worry, all appears well now and I'll take your advice with the scans. 
Best regards, Webby048


----------



## webby048 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi flavallee - regarding your last sentence, I didn't miss it - just had to wait till I updated Java and Acrobat.
Scan is below - if I need to remove or delete unecessary files, I'll need driving instructions and where to look. Regards , webby048

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:02:20 PM, on 16/03/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\lg_fwupdate\fwupdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast5\avastUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Vtune\TBPanel.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\Program Files\GIGABYTE\EnergySaver\GSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqtgsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.optuszoo.com.au/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.nixat.com/
R3 - URLSearchHook: DeviceVM Url Search Hook - {0063BF63-BFFF-4B8F-9D26-4267DF7F17DD} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dvmurl.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GEST] =
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [JMB36X IDE Setup] C:\WINDOWS\RaidTool\xInsIDE.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [36X Raid Configurer] C:\WINDOWS\system32\xRaidSetup.exe boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LGODDFU] "C:\Program Files\lg_fwupdate\fwupdate.exe" blrun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonSolutionMenu] C:\Program Files\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcWzrd] ALCWZRD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MsmqIntCert] regsvr32 /s mqrt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast5] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast5\avastUI.exe /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TBPanel] C:\Program Files\Vtune\TBPanel.exe /A
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.google.com.au
O16 - DPF: {22492231-AEF0-49FC-9180-CE8969AB1273} (F-Secure Online Scanner Launcher) - http://download.sp.f-secure.com/ols/f-secure-rtm/resources/fslauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1260066831968
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1247302717875
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: GEST Service for program management. (GEST Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\GIGABYTE\EnergySaver\GSvr.exe
O23 - Service: Inkjet Printer/Scanner Extended Survey Program (IJPLMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
--
End of file - 7367 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Let's get the startup load trimmed down a bit. Follow these instructions carefully and take your time doing it.

After you're done and have restarted your computer, start HijackThis and run a scan, then post that new log here.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Click Start - Run, type in MSCONFIG and then click OK - Startup(tab).

Remove the checkmark from the entries that I've highlighted in bold type.
(Note: *.exe* may be missing from the names in your list)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GEST] =

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [JMB36X IDE Setup] C:\WINDOWS\RaidTool\xInsIDE.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [36X Raid Configurer] C:\WINDOWS\system32\xRaidSetup.exe boot

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: *NeroFilterCheck* C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\*NeroCheck.exe*

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LGODDFU] "C:\Program Files\lg_fwupdate\fwupdate.exe" blrun

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonSolutionMenu] C:\Program Files\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe /logon

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: *Adobe Reader Speed Launcher* "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\*Reader_sl.exe*"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: *Adobe ARM* "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\*AdobeARM.exe*"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: *NvCplDaemon* RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\*NvCpl.dll,NvStartup*

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: *nwiz* *nwiz.exe* /install

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: *NvMediaCenter* RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\*NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit*

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: *RTHDCPL* *RTHDCPL.EXE*

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: *SoundMan* *SOUNDMAN.EXE*

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcWzrd] ALCWZRD.EXE

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MsmqIntCert] regsvr32 /s mqrt.dll

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast5] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast5\avastUI.exe /nogui

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: *SunJavaUpdateSched* "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\*jusched.exe*"

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TBPanel] C:\Program Files\Vtune\TBPanel.exe /A

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: *MSMSGS* "C:\Program Files\Messenger\*msmsgs.exe*" /background

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe

O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')

O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user'

After you're done, click Apply - OK - Exit Without Restart.

Click Start - Run, type in SERVICES.MSC and then click OK.

Expand the window to see the list more clearly.

Double-click on the entries that I've highlighted in bold type.

If "Startup Type" is set on Automatic, change it to Manual, then click Apply - OK.
(Note: You have to do one entry at a time)

O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe

O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe

O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe

O23 - Service: GEST Service for program management. (GEST Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\GIGABYTE\EnergySaver\GSvr.exe

O23 - Service: *Inkjet Printer/Scanner Extended Survey Program (IJPLMSVC)* - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE

O23 - Service: *Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService)* - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe

O23 - Service: *NMIndexingService* - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe

O23 - Service: *NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc)* - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe

After you're done, close the window, then restart your computer.

When the small "System Configuration Utility" window appears, ignore the message.

Make sure to put a checkmark in that window before you click OK.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## webby048 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi flavallee - have done, copy of Hyjackthis scan below. Hope I haven't removed or unchecked
a wrong one by mistake.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:04:40 PM, on 17/03/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast5\avastUI.exe
C:\Program Files\lg_fwupdate\fwupdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Vtune\TBPanel.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqtgsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\SSUPDATE.EXE
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.optuszoo.com.au/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.nixat.com/
R3 - URLSearchHook: DeviceVM Url Search Hook - {0063BF63-BFFF-4B8F-9D26-4267DF7F17DD} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dvmurl.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast5] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast5\avastUI.exe /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MsmqIntCert] regsvr32 /s mqrt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LGODDFU] "C:\Program Files\lg_fwupdate\fwupdate.exe" blrun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [JMB36X IDE Setup] C:\WINDOWS\RaidTool\xInsIDE.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonSolutionMenu] C:\Program Files\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcWzrd] ALCWZRD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [36X Raid Configurer] C:\WINDOWS\system32\xRaidSetup.exe boot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TBPanel] C:\Program Files\Vtune\TBPanel.exe /A
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.google.com.au
O16 - DPF: {22492231-AEF0-49FC-9180-CE8969AB1273} (F-Secure Online Scanner Launcher) - http://download.sp.f-secure.com/ols/f-secure-rtm/resources/fslauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1260066831968
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1247302717875
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: GEST Service for program management. (GEST Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\GIGABYTE\EnergySaver\GSvr.exe
O23 - Service: Inkjet Printer/Scanner Extended Survey Program (IJPLMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
--
End of file - 6659 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your new HijackThis log shows this entry in the list of running processes:

*C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\SSUPDATE.EXE*

Anytime that something runs from a temp folder, that's suspicious.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Go into these 2 temp folders:

C:\WINDOWS\*Temp*

C:\Documents And Settings\(Username)\Local Settings\*Temp*

and delete everything from inside those temp folders.

If a few files resist deletion, leave them alone and delete everything else.

After that's done, restart your computer.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Start HijackThis and run a scan.

Put a checkmark in

*O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - (no file)

O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)

O16 - DPF: {22492231-AEF0-49FC-9180-CE8969AB1273} (F-Secure Online Scanner Launcher) - http://download.sp.f-secure.com/ols/...fslauncher.cab*

Click "Fix Checked - Yes".

Close HijackThis.

After that's done, restart your computer again.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

After all of the above has been done, post a new HijackThis log here.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## webby048 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Flavallee, have done as suggested - new log below, hope it is looking better.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 4:36:05 PM, on 19/03/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast5\avastUI.exe
C:\Program Files\lg_fwupdate\fwupdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Vtune\TBPanel.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqtgsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.optuszoo.com.au/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.nixat.com/
R3 - URLSearchHook: DeviceVM Url Search Hook - {0063BF63-BFFF-4B8F-9D26-4267DF7F17DD} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dvmurl.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast5] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast5\avastUI.exe /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MsmqIntCert] regsvr32 /s mqrt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LGODDFU] "C:\Program Files\lg_fwupdate\fwupdate.exe" blrun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [JMB36X IDE Setup] C:\WINDOWS\RaidTool\xInsIDE.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonSolutionMenu] C:\Program Files\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcWzrd] ALCWZRD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [36X Raid Configurer] C:\WINDOWS\system32\xRaidSetup.exe boot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TBPanel] C:\Program Files\Vtune\TBPanel.exe /A
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.google.com.au
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1260066831968
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1247302717875
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: GEST Service for program management. (GEST Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\GIGABYTE\EnergySaver\GSvr.exe
O23 - Service: Inkjet Printer/Scanner Extended Survey Program (IJPLMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
--
End of file - 5871 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You can also uncheck these startup entries like you did the others in post #13:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: *AlcWzrd* *ALCWZRD.EXE*

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: *Alcmtr* *ALCMTR.EXE*

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: *MSMSGS* "C:\Program Files\Messenger\*msmsgs.exe*" /background

(Note: This entry will keep rechecking itself if you don't start *Windows Messenger*, then click Tools - Options - Preferences, then uncheck the top 2 boxes, then click Apply - OK)

After you restart, let me see a new HijackThis log.

If everything looks good, we can put this thread to sleep, unless you have some other issue to address.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## webby048 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Flavallee, scan below - how does it look? - regards, webby048

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:28:36 AM, on 20/03/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast5\avastUI.exe
C:\Program Files\lg_fwupdate\fwupdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Vtune\TBPanel.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqtgsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\SSUPDATE.EXE
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.optuszoo.com.au/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.nixat.com/
R3 - URLSearchHook: DeviceVM Url Search Hook - {0063BF63-BFFF-4B8F-9D26-4267DF7F17DD} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dvmurl.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast5] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast5\avastUI.exe /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MsmqIntCert] regsvr32 /s mqrt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LGODDFU] "C:\Program Files\lg_fwupdate\fwupdate.exe" blrun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [JMB36X IDE Setup] C:\WINDOWS\RaidTool\xInsIDE.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonSolutionMenu] C:\Program Files\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [36X Raid Configurer] C:\WINDOWS\system32\xRaidSetup.exe boot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TBPanel] C:\Program Files\Vtune\TBPanel.exe /A
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.google.com.au
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1260066831968
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1247302717875
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: GEST Service for program management. (GEST Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\GIGABYTE\EnergySaver\GSvr.exe
O23 - Service: Inkjet Printer/Scanner Extended Survey Program (IJPLMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
--
End of file - 5751 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You decide which of these startup entries needs to keep auto-loading, or if you can uncheck them and prevent them from auto-loading.

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: *MsmqIntCert* regsvr32 /s mqrt.dll

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=MsmqIntCert

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: *LGODDFU* "C:\Program Files\lg_fwupdate\*fwupdate.exe*" blrun

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=LGODDFU

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: *JMB36X IDE Setup* C:\WINDOWS\RaidTool\*xInsIDE.exe*

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=JMB36X+IDE+Setup

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: *CanonSolutionMenu* C:\Program Files\Canon\SolutionMenu\*CNSLMAIN.exe* /logon

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=CanonSolutionMenu

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: *CanonMyPrinter* C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\*BJMyPrt.exe* /logon

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=CanonMyPrinter

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: *36X Raid Configurer* C:\WINDOWS\system32\*xRaidSetup.exe* boot

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=36X+Raid+Configurer

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: *TBPanel* C:\Program Files\Vtune\*TBPanel.exe* /A

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=TBPanel

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## webby048 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi flavallee,

Have done, - copy of scan below, how does it look ?

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:52:35 AM, on 21/03/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast5\avastUI.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\setup\avast.setup
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqtgsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\imapi.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.optuszoo.com.au/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.nixat.com/
R3 - URLSearchHook: DeviceVM Url Search Hook - {0063BF63-BFFF-4B8F-9D26-4267DF7F17DD} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dvmurl.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast5] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast5\avastUI.exe /nogui
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.google.com.au
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1260066831968
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1247302717875
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: GEST Service for program management. (GEST Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\GIGABYTE\EnergySaver\GSvr.exe
O23 - Service: Inkjet Printer/Scanner Extended Survey Program (IJPLMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
--
End of file - 5136 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I had been wondering if you really needed all those RAID-related entries to load and run. I see they're gone from the startup list, so apparently you didn't.

The log looks great now. :up:

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm curious about that entry:

C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\*SSUPDATE.EXE*

Like flavallee, I think it's suspicious. Actually, I do think it's a nasty. In my opinion, it could be the cause of your background ads and music. It seems to be a process appearing and disappearing, even though you have cleared your *Temp* folders. Well, did you?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Phantom010 said:


> I'm curious about that entry:
> 
> C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\*SSUPDATE.EXE*
> 
> Like flavallee, I think it's suspicious. Actually, I do think it's a nasty. In my opinion, it could be the cause of your background ads and music. It seems to be a process appearing and disappearing, even though you have cleared your *Temp* folders. Well, did you?


Yep. It appears or disappears, depending on which HijackThis log you post here.

This is what I read about it.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## webby048 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Flavallee,
It appears that the problem is solved - It boots up a lot faster too. The Raid Setup exe is part of the Motherboard setup so I deleted it - to no detriment of the computer so far. Whilst I understand the terminology and can find my way around a computer I am still a relative novice. Thank you Flavallee for your kind help and patience through a drawn out task. I now know where to look and have some great notes. Thanks also to the other tech support guy members that took time to comment. Take care, Webby 048


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome. 

---------------------------------------------------------------

I strongly suggest that you delete everything from inside the

C:\Documents And Settings\User\Local Settings\*Temp*

folder at least once a week. :up:

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*webby048* and *flavallee*,

I was just going through my *Temp* folder myself and fell on that exact same entry:

*C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\SSUPDATE.EXE*

It's nothing to be worried about. It's a legitimate *SuperAntiSpyware* Update Application.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Phantom010 said:


> *webby048* and *flavallee*,
> 
> I was just going through my *Temp* folder myself and fell on that exact same entry:
> 
> ...


I guess that mystery is solved.  :up:

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

